# Calcutta D reviews??



## JCockrell (Dec 14, 2012)

looking for input and reviews on the Calcutta D's, specifically the 200, not sure if they make a 250, but would prefer it if so... anyone who has them or got rid of them.... good or bad?


----------



## Zimbass (Oct 3, 2012)

I have had the 200 for a couple of years now. Very smooth and strong. No problems at all. Did have an issue with the O ring on the cast control cap, which was easily sorted with some lube.

Use it on a GLX852 for chatter baits with real good results.

There is a review that I read on another site. Have a look for yourself. http://www.tackletour.com/previewshimanocalcuttad.html


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Just curious why you like the 200. I have some old 400's that I prefer for surf fishing. The 400 allows more line. I do have a 50B that I use for small fishing fun. It looks like Shimano is making the smart move of merging the US models and the Japanese models. I never really understood the purpose of having two different reel lines. After all this is not like golf with rules on clubs.


----------



## JCockrell (Dec 14, 2012)

Zimbass said:


> I have had the 200 for a couple of years now. Very smooth and strong. No problems at all. Did have an issue with the O ring on the cast control cap, which was easily sorted with some lube.
> 
> Use it on a GLX852 for chatter baits with real good results.
> 
> There is a review that I read on another site. Have a look for yourself. http://www.tackletour.com/previewshimanocalcuttad.html


thanks for your comment


----------



## JCockrell (Dec 14, 2012)

fishingcacher said:


> Just curious why you like the 200. I have some old 400's that I prefer for surf fishing. The 400 allows more line. I do have a 50B that I use for small fishing fun. It looks like Shimano is making the smart move of merging the US models and the Japanese models. I never really understood the purpose of having two different reel lines. After all this is not like golf with rules on clubs.


 I typically don't do much surf fishing and like you said, the 300 and 400's are bigger and hold much more line, great for that, just not my cup of tea... the 200's and old 250's they used to make in the B series are just right for me running around the bays chasing Red's... just enough line to handle a big run and still small enough to allow for long and accurate casting when tuned right... just my opinion but I suppose everyone has their own.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

JCockrell said:


> I typically don't do much surf fishing and like you said, the 300 and 400's are bigger and hold much more line, great for that, just not my cup of tea... the 200's and old 250's they used to make in the B series are just right for me running around the bays chasing Red's... just enough line to handle a big run and still small enough to allow for long and accurate casting when tuned right... just my opinion but I suppose everyone has their own.


That makes a lot of sense. I don't have a boat. I own a 200 CTE and rarely use it in fact I am not even sure where I put it. I have one of the original 400 and a 400B. I find the B better. Maybe I should invest in a D. Interesting that they are going back to the silver color.


----------



## Dan Thorburn (Dec 18, 2013)

The older 200 and 250 held the exact same amount of line and were the same reel. The difference was the anodize finish. The silver 200A model was intended for freshwater. The gold 250 was intended for saltwater.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Dan Thorburn said:


> The older 200 and 250 held the exact same amount of line and were the same reel. The difference was the anodize finish. The silver 200A model was intended for freshwater. The gold 250 was intended for saltwater.


Does that mean he silve 400D is NOT for saltwater? I hope not.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I saw a Shimano Calcutta 200D at Academy for $339. I looked rather small to me. They had CCI 22LR for 7.99 for 50 rounds limit 2 boxes.


----------



## Dan Thorburn (Dec 18, 2013)

I was referring to the older Calcutta models. They worked fine in saltwater, but the gold anodized reels had a harder finish. The new D models are approved for use in saltwater.


----------



## Rogue Runner (Dec 2, 2012)

*yea*



JCockrell said:


> looking for input and reviews on the Calcutta D's, specifically the 200, not sure if they make a 250, but would prefer it if so... anyone who has them or got rid of them.... good or bad?


 don't like any Shimano that is round ! Cleaning them and using ur thumb is a pain in the ***.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I looked at the new 400D and the line capacity was 12lb 330 yards for the D versus 12 lb 230 yds for the B, The spool had a bigger diameter but a shorter width. The guy at FTU said the gear is stronger on the D compared to the B. Not convinced it is worth the extra $150 although there were a few times when I almost ran out of line capacity.


----------

